# question of plants with pleco's



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i was told by my lfs that u should not have a pleco when u have plants bc the pleco eats the hairs that r on the plant leaves and this is not healthy for the plants. is this true does anyone else out there have pleco's wht plants


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Possibly but i have seen many tanks with both that are fine...its probably jsut a matter of tolerance, many people talk about extremely good water conditions here but piranhas can survive some pretty extreme ranges of conditions. It rio ***** P's liek in water around 5+ pH and are fine


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

From what I've seen it all depends on the pleco.

I've had common plecos that eat plants, and some that stay away from them.

Bristlenose plecos and Albinus sp.(Rubbermouth/bulldog) plecos are safe with plants. Albinus are my favorite for planted tanks.

Edit: my favorite aside from SAEs and Ottocinclus.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

Gumby said:


> From what I've seen it all depends on the pleco.
> 
> I've had common plecos that eat plants, and some that stay away from them.
> 
> ...


all that i have ever had is common pleco's i will look for bristlenose. i tend to go throuhg plecos fast but i need some kind of pleco on my tank to clean it.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

my common didnt eat my plants, although he wasnt in there long, about 2 weeks


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

My common pleco straight rapes my plants, he loves to chill on the leaves no matter what angle there at. I havent had any noticable problems besides he kinda knocks around the plants a little bit


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes i agree with gumby!Try an ancistrus or a chaetostoma spieces!


----------

